# Is my CPU Overclocked?



## CatDeiseL (May 28, 2009)

As the title says, is it? Here's a pic of the CPU tab in CPU-Z.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

No it isn't. Stock speed is 3Ghz and that is what it is running at.


----------



## CatDeiseL (May 28, 2009)

Okay good to know. I just want to know 1 other thing, when playing games sometimes my computer freezes and I'm not sure whether it is if the CPU is overheating, the powersupply is not giving enough power or some other reason. I have a 500w Powersupply and a 9500GT Video Card. Could anyone help?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use sensor view to read the temps and voltages> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33

What Brand and Model PC or if a custom build brand and model of the motherboard and power supply?


----------



## CatDeiseL (May 28, 2009)

My Motherboard:
Microstar
Model MS-7508
And my Powersupply is a Cooler Master ATX 12V 500w








That is what Sensors View displays.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some bad readings there, check the voltages in the Bios on the PC health page, 12v, 5v, 3.3v, and the CPU temp for reference but it looks ok here.


----------



## CatDeiseL (May 28, 2009)

My computer just froze from playing COD4 so I turned of the power and started it up again to get to the bios here are the readings.
CPU Temp: 68
System Temp: 35
CPU Vcore: 1.360V
3.3V: 3.408V
5V: 5.171V
12V: 11.880V

Remember, this was after my computer froze. If you would like other readings such as when its idle I could do that. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU is too warm at 68c redo the thermal paste on the heat sink> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

The 12v while in spec(12v +/- 5%) is a tad low for being in the Bios and not under a high load, worth keeping an eye on ATM.


----------



## CatDeiseL (May 28, 2009)

I was planning on getting a new power supply soon anyways, I've had this one for over a year and I don't think it could dish out as much as I want it to. Any suggestions on a new one? Also where could I obtain the Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound other than the internet?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Corsair 550VX if you plan on keeping the 9500GT will work or the PC Power and Cooling 610w id close to the same price> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=550vx
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
Both are excellent supplies.

A local PC shop or radio shack used to carry it.


----------

